# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  Win 2003 - проброс портов (маршр. и уд доступ.)

## Cetacea

Нужно: через сервак, который вытаращен в инет белым ip, получать прямой доступ к другому серваку в локалке через rdp (но по другому порту - для безопасности).

Что сделал: поднял службу "маршрутизация и удаленный доступ", NAT, для внутреннего интерфейса указал, что он частный, для внешнего - что он общий, на вкладке "службы и порты" добавил службу с параметрами: протокол TCP, входящий порт 3333, ip адрес внутреннего сервака, исходящий порт 3389.

Не работает.

----------

